
Ask HN: Love in the Time of Coronavirus? - derstander
I have a New Year&#x27;s resolution to have at least a date a week with my spouse.  We thought it might be a good idea to nudge us away from the default &quot;take out &#x2F; dine in + movie&quot; that had become the lion&#x27;s share of our date nights after we married.  We have a decent streak going and I&#x27;m trying to prevent the coronavirus crisis from derailing us.<p>I thought I&#x27;d ask the community: how are you spending time and nurturing the relationship with your significant other nowadays?  We&#x27;re planning on effectively sheltering-in-place so any suggestions we can do around the home&#x2F;yard would be super helpful.<p>We&#x27;re profoundly lucky in that we&#x27;re still in good health and our jobs are affected in minor ways (thus far).  We&#x27;re mostly worried about family and friends.  I think continuing to try to have these &gt;= weekly date nights will help with our mental health.<p>Any suggestions&#x2F;recommendations&#x2F;comments are appreciated.  Stay healthy.
======
samstave
I play Disc Golf regularly. Its free, fantastic fun and typically the courses
are beautiful. (My favorite being Shady Oaks in Orangevale, ca...

Some courses are closing - but many stay open.

We went yesterday and it was just as full as normal.

You dont have to touch anything other than your own discs... :-)

